# RS6 just arrived!!!!



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

Awesome sound!
Enjoy the pics
















http://groups.msn.com/MyAutoPa...age=1 


_Modified by JohnTT at 11:20 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: RS6 just arrived!!!! (JohnTT)*

Here's a link to the Speed Channel's RS6/S4 Test Drive.
  55MB


----------



## Spankee (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: RS6 just arrived!!!! (MEDEL514)*

thanks for the link, i am not diggin' the commercials tho.


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: RS6 just arrived!!!! (JohnTT)*

sweet ride.. so how much is it going for in the states? any performance parts available yet?


----------

